# Honk on lock



## SLIDER (6 mo ago)

Does anyone know if its possbile to activate "honk when locked" on a model s EU version( 2018 ) ?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Is it not in the lock settings?


----------



## SLIDER (6 mo ago)

nope - not in EU


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

SLIDER said:


> nope - not in EU


It's software driven so I guess it's not allowed in the EU then it's not possible.

On a positive note, honk or no honk, the walkaway lock works well and I never had an issue with it.


----------



## SLIDER (6 mo ago)

But a strange thing is that model X has it


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

SLIDER said:


> But a strange thing is that model X has it


How old is the X? Maybe it's a new regulation and it was grandfathered?


----------



## SLIDER (6 mo ago)

Will check this - just weird its available in "service mode" but not on regular service that is all.


----------

